# Free Haunted House music!



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

ive got about 20 music files i wouldnt mind sharing with people via email.

<<Ken






















www.streetevolution.com


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

anyone interested post their email or email me [email protected]

<<Ken






















www.streetevolution.com


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

sure... [email protected]

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

tried sending some to you, let me know if you got anything if not ill do it again

<<Ken






















www.streetevolution.com


----------



## the spooky kid (Aug 6, 2004)

oh oh please send me some oh oh pick me!!!

the spooky kid


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

I can only accept about 5 Megs at a time in my email... I sent you a message if you would like you can reply to it with the files

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

I'd love to have some! email me at [email protected] I'll also put a link to a page in my signiture of a thundertrack I made last year for everyone to check out.

**Edit** Here it is: http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm
___________________________
-cubedgame


----------



## Archangel (Oct 20, 2004)

Yo can ya send me it plz and thank you


----------



## Archangel (Oct 20, 2004)

Send it here [email protected]


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Please, [email protected] I also sent you regular e-mail. Have a great halloween.

Its the most HORRIBLE time of the year.


----------



## muggsmcodw (Oct 6, 2004)

Oh please, I am having such a hard time with this downloading buisness. [email protected]

mmm


----------



## nnydoe1031 (Jul 7, 2005)

can ya send me it 
thank you 
[email protected]


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah now don't forget me [email protected]..... thanx


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

This weekend is pretty busy for me seeing is how i have two jobs and stuff to send out from ebay. I will send you all music who requested it im just saying it might not get to you till next week sometime


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks in [email protected]


----------



## panicinwi (Nov 3, 2004)

Me too please [email protected]


----------



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

I would love to hear. [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

for a preview of what i have you can see the video of my haunt last year which has it in the background 
Thread for the link to the video:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=8734


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

You can also put audio files on that putfile site. Might save you some time mailing it to everyone and solve the problem of it being to big for some emails. But then again, it means your file is public domain. So, something else to think about.

MsM


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

MsMeeple said:


> You can also put audio files on that putfile site. Might save you some time mailing it to everyone and solve the problem of it being to big for some emails. But then again, it means your file is public domain. So, something else to think about.
> 
> MsM


You know i noticed that on there but i never thought of that, what a great idea!!
* Here is a link to my home page, i havent loaded up everything yet but im working on it *

http://www.putfile.com/soterio


----------



## Halloween_Myers (Apr 4, 2005)

me too please ... great job ... saw the video 
[email protected]


----------



## the kabuki (Sep 28, 2004)

MichaelMyers- great music, thanks for the links. Have it playing in Quicktime.

Now for the question...how do I get it onto my hard drive in order to burn. Thought i needed to register with putfile, which i did. then clicked onto "add to my files" but i'm lost from that point. It shows -FILE, TYPE, CATEGORY, UPLOAD MEDIA" 

Any help would be appreciated.

Edited to add: It does show up on my new home page with putfile, so i did something, but then it plays again in quicktime, so I'm guessing i need to somehow get it from the quicktime player to save it. The quicktime player drop down box shows a 'save from source" option but it doesn't allow me to click onto it.


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

i apologize to everyone who i havent sent the music to yet, Ive been extremely busy but im trying to get everything done in time.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

If you are still checking the forums, could you please send to me? 

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea..another burden. Sorry, but..

[email protected]


----------



## Osiris (Feb 28, 2006)

I think http://www.savefile.com is a better choice here. Up to 60MB of free hosting. Easy to use, it's where I host the Dogman Song http://www.savefile.com/files.php?fid=9269923


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

There's also http://www.250free.com where you get 250 MB free storage.


----------



## Osiris (Feb 28, 2006)

I just don't like 250free because their free hosting has a 250MB/month bandwidth limit and a 2MB file size limit.

Savefile has no bandwidth limit and 60MB file size limit.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's pretty good then if it is truly unlimited bandwidth. I'll have to check into that, and see if they can handle my music and sounds web uploads as well as 250free.com does in their paid account. Around Halloween time I've gone through as much as 28,000 Mb of bandwidth which is no problem since my 250free account gives 50,000 Mb a month.


----------



## JJRAKMAN (Nov 10, 2009)

If you're still checking this thread, could you send it to me too?

[email protected]


----------

